# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  في أي سنة دخل الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب بغداد؟

## مصطفى البغدادي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤال: في أي سنة تحديداً دخل الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب بغداد؟ وكم أقام فيها؟
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مصطفى البغدادي

جاء في كتاب (علماء نجد خلال ثمانية قرون الجزء الأول صفحة 164) ما نصه:
ويزعم بعض المؤرخين أن الشيخ رحمه الله رحل إلى بغداد ودمشق والقدس والهند وإيران وكردستان.
وهذا كله لا تؤيده الحقائق التاريخية، فقد سألت الشيخ محمد ابن إبراهيم آل الشيخ المفتي الأكبر للملكة العربية السعودية ورئيس قضاتها رحمه الله تعالى، وهو أحد أحفاد الشيخ ومن العلماء المحققين، حيث قلت له شخصياً في عام 1385ه: هل رحل الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب إلى الهند وايران والشام ومصر كما تذكر بعض كتب التاريخ؟ فأجابني بقوله: الحقيقة التاريخية التي لا مراء فيها أن االشيخ لم يرحل إلى بلد خارج الجزيرة سوى مدينتي البصرة والزبير لا غير، ومن قال إنه ذهب إلى مدن أخرى خارج الجزيرة فهذا القول لا صحة له.
انتهى بنصه من الكتاب المذكور

----------

